# Inter - Atalanta: 12 marzo 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (11 Marzo 2017)

Big match della giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Si gioca Inter - Atalanta, quasi uno spareggio per un posto nella prossima Europa League 2017.

Inter - Atalanta si giocherà domenica 12 marzo 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium, ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2017)

ma guarda te se bisogna tifare per l'inter in questa partita... o al max un pareggio
se l'Atalanta vincesse anche questa sono cavoli amari


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2017)

Tanto oramai non riesco più neanche a gufarli


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Finita


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Rigore e stra finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2017)

Spinazzola oggi disastroso...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2017)

Tripletta icardi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2017)

Risultato ottimo per noi, potevamo essere a -1 senza quel dannato furto


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Atalanta finita.

Arriveremo sesti, con tanto di preliminari di Europa League. Una pazzia.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Marzo 2017)

Icardi fantastico..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2017)

4 a 0


----------



## kolao95 (12 Marzo 2017)

Poker di BaSega


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2017)

Ennesima stagione buttata per le solite fregnacce societarie...nerazzurri e bianconeri non fanno altro che sfotterci, e il bello è che hanno anche ragione, finché vincono e ci stanno davanti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2017)

e 5


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2017)

Inter enorme oggi


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Finisce 15 -0

Maledetti.


----------



## fra29 (12 Marzo 2017)

Bellla squadra, progetto, società forte e seria, stadio pieno.
Mai avrei pensato di dover invidiare i cugini..


----------



## Kaw (12 Marzo 2017)

ma che è successo?
vedo solo adesso, come è possibile una partita del genere?
L'Inter avrà fatta una gran partita, ma l'Atalanta non è scesa in campo!!!


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2017)

c'e' da impazzire con quello che sta succedendo, prima il furto di torino ora questi che segnano a valanga!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Marzo 2017)

Io invece godo. 
Nonostante sia l'Inter. 
È l'Atalanta che deve levarsi di torno. Dov'è che vuole andare scusate ? In Europa ? Ma dai...


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2017)

L'Atalanta ha cercato di tenere un ritmo altissimo concedendo continuamente l'1 vs 1 in contropiede, suicidio completo.
E' la classica società italiana che fa la stagione della vita e poi in Europa fa giusto la comparsata.


----------



## SecondoRosso (12 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io invece godo.
> Nonostante sia l'Inter.
> È l'Atalanta che deve levarsi di torno. Dov'è che vuole andare scusate ? In Europa ? Ma dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2017)

Non capisco perché rosicare, questa vittoria dell'Inter per noi è ossigeno puro


----------



## Butcher (12 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché rosicare, questa vittoria dell'Inter per noi è ossigeno puro



Che tristezza...


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Marzo 2017)

Gli sta andando tutto bene quest'anno agli interisti, tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2017)

Ma che vada a C l Atalanta , ha rotto le balle tutto l anno a tutti ci sta stoppando per l EL e l unica partita all anno che devono vincere ne prendono 7 !!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che tristezza...



Voglio dire, è meglio rincorrere l'Inter o l'Atalanta per andare in Europa?
Intanto togliamo l'Atalanta no? Se oggi avesse vinto superava l'Inter e per noi sarebbe stato tragico visto che ad oggi l'Inter è molto più forte di noi


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che vada a C l Atalanta , ha rotto le balle tutto l anno a tutti ci sta stoppando per l EL e l unica partita all anno che devono vincere ne prendono 7 !!!!



In realtà è meglio così per noi...detto questo è vero, a noi romperanno le balle sicuro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Voglio dire, è meglio rincorrere l'Inter o l'Atalanta per andare in Europa?
> Intanto togliamo l'Atalanta no? Se oggi avesse vinto superava l'Inter e per noi sarebbe stato tragico visto che ad oggi l'Inter è molto più forte di noi


Perfetto. Stesso mio pensiero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2017)

Con quel punto rubatoci a Torino adesso saremmo a -1 dall'Europa, maledetti


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Se arriviamo sesti ci facciamo tutti i preliminari di Europa League e, automaticamente, buttiamo alle ortiche tutta la prossima stagione. Conviene? Per me, no.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo sesti ci facciamo tutti i preliminari di Europa League e, automaticamente, buttiamo alle ortiche tutta la prossima stagione. Conviene? Per me, no.


Per me si.. 
Frega niente che dobbiamo farci i preliminari..
È giusto che seppur dalla strada più ripida questa squadra ritorni in Europa, ora basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2017)

È un miracolo (al contrario) arrivare dietro alla scansatalanta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo sesti ci facciamo tutti i preliminari di Europa League e, automaticamente, buttiamo alle ortiche tutta la prossima stagione. Conviene? Per me, no.



Se invece arriviamo settimi che obiettivo avremo la prossima stagione? Di arrivare in EL? beh allora tanto vale andarci adesso


----------



## SecondoRosso (12 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo sesti ci facciamo tutti i preliminari di Europa League e, automaticamente, buttiamo alle ortiche tutta la prossima stagione. Conviene? Per me, no.



A sto punto perdiamole tutte no??!!


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2017)

io comunque non capisco tutta questa invidia di alcuni nei confronti dell'inter
per due motivi

1. non avessimo buttato via diversi punti a partire proprio dal derby saremmo ancora davanti a loro
2. quanto contava davvero questi hanno fallito, per esempio contro la Rometta quando si potevano ancora giocare il terzo posto, oppure in coppa italia che potevano anche vincere

oggi paradossalmente ci hanno fatto un favore... e non è la prima volta (vedi Sassuolo) in cui segnano a valanga contro squadre che noi invece soffriamo 
e quindi? cosa c'è da invidiare?? 
hanno un futuro più roseo del nostro... certo... come ce l'hanno tante altre squadre, più per colpa nostra che per meriti loro
io non li invidierò finché non torneranno davanti ai gobbi e a far man bassa di trofei, se dovessero spendere 200 milioni l'anno ma arrivano secondi (o peggio) restano dei perdenti

noi abbiamo giustamente schifato il post atene 2007... beh il loro post madrid 2010 è stato nettamente peggiore: una farsa mondiale contro il Mazembe e una coppetta italia contro il Palermo, nel mezzo 5 pere a San Siro dalle Schalke da campioni d'Europa in carica nell'ultima loro stagione "seria" in Champions e poi il NULLA COSMICO per anni nonostante la cessione (x2) della società che noi tanto bramiamo 

io a oggi non li invidio proprio, pur riconoscendo il valore della loro squadra che ha preso un buon ritmo dall'arrivo di Pioli (ecco semmai posso fare i complimenti a loro per la scelta del mister, la prima azzeccata dopo tanti buchi nell'acqua)


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io invece godo.
> Nonostante sia l'Inter.
> È l'Atalanta che deve levarsi di torno. Dov'è che vuole andare scusate ? In Europa ? Ma dai...



pensavo di essere l'unica ad aver esultato per questo risultato. 
poi oh, l'inter non ha rubato nulla, anzi l'atalanta doveva rimanere in 10 ancora nel primo tempo.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io comunque non capisco tutta questa invidia di alcuni nei confronti dell'inter
> per due motivi
> 
> 1. non avessimo buttato via diversi punti a partire proprio dal derby saremmo ancora davanti a loro
> ...


.


----------



## marcokaka (12 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io comunque non capisco tutta questa invidia di alcuni nei confronti dell'inter
> per due motivi
> 
> 1. non avessimo buttato via diversi punti a partire proprio dal derby saremmo ancora davanti a loro
> ...



Al momento la grande differenza è la prospettiva futura. Loro hanno la certezza di essere nelle mani di una società seria disposta a spendere molto, noi non possiamo dire lo stesso. Quello che accade al milan, e qui mi riferisco soprattutto alle dinamiche delle questiono societarie, è qualcosa di anomalo, comico, che non ha precedenti. I soldi non danno la certezza di ottenere grandi risultati, sono d'accordo con te, però quantomeno ti danno modo di provarci. Non dirmi che tu non vorresti ORA stare nelle stesse condizioni degli interisti che di base hanno già una buona rosa, e hanno la consapevolezza che si proverà a migliorarla, anche con grandi colpi. 
Noi siamo nelle mani di un BROKER DEL *****, che non è stato capace finora di racimolare nemmeno la metà del prezzo che dovrebbe pagare. Dai...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io comunque non capisco tutta questa invidia di alcuni nei confronti dell'inter
> per due motivi
> 
> 1. non avessimo buttato via diversi punti a partire proprio dal derby saremmo ancora davanti a loro
> ...



L'unica cosa che si può invidiare all'Inter e che negli ultimi anni pur avendo una situazione societaria caotica simile alla nostra,
le proprietà, a differenza nostra, hanno sempre mantenuto un certo grado di dignità.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo sesti ci facciamo tutti i preliminari di Europa League e, automaticamente, buttiamo alle ortiche tutta la prossima stagione. Conviene? Per me, no.



I preliminare di Uefa non credo siano impegnativi come quelli di Champions, anzi magari con questa scusa evitano di fare massacranti tourne intercontinentali.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2017)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Al momento la grande differenza è la prospettiva futura. Loro hanno la certezza di essere nelle mani di una società seria disposta a spendere molto, noi non possiamo dire lo stesso. Quello che accade al milan, e qui mi riferisco soprattutto alle dinamiche delle questiono societarie, è qualcosa di anomalo, comico, che non ha precedenti. I soldi non danno la certezza di ottenere grandi risultati, sono d'accordo con te, però quantomeno ti danno modo di provarci. Non dirmi che tu non vorresti ORA stare nelle stesse condizioni degli interisti che di base hanno già una buona rosa, e hanno la consapevolezza che si proverà a migliorarla, anche con grandi colpi.



Finché non hai la certezza di poter stare davanti alla Juventus, sai cosa te ne fai della prospettiva e della consapevolezza... farebbero la fine di Roma e Napoli...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Marzo 2017)

Non l'ho vista, ma ho letto sulle cronache che per assurdo hanno fatto 7 gol tirando in porta 8 volte... ma chi aveva in porta l'Atalanta, Gabriel?
Al di là di questa pillola statistica, è chiaro che in questo momento loro sono una macchina da guerra (statistiche a parte non si può sminuire un 7-1... non ci riesco neanche io ), in condizione strepitosa e con il morale alle stelle, come è giusto che sia d'altronde.
Noi invece già siamo inferiori come rosa, e poi mettiamoci che tra infortuni e squalifiche ad ogni fine partita contiamo delle perdite... speriamo che l'inerzia cambi un pò prima del Derby, non vorrei fosse in pericolo il mitico 6-0 del 2001.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Marzo 2017)

Gli vanno fatti solo i complimenti, altroché.


----------



## marcokaka (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma che discorso è? Chi può avere a prescindere la consapevolezza di essere superiore della Juve ? 
Forse una squadra che compra messi e ronaldo assieme nel mercato...
Io sto solo dicendo che AL MOMENTO hanno molto più futuro di noi, purtroppo !!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I preliminare di Uefa non credo siano impegnativi come quelli di Champions, anzi magari con questa scusa evitano di fare massacranti tourne intercontinentali.



Giustissimo, sarebbero alla stregua di amichevoli, per giunta non giocate oltreoceano. Certo, se poi arriva al posto di Montella lo Zenga di turno che subisce 4 pere in casa dai semidilettanti del Vojvodina...(ogni riferimento a Brocchi è puramente casuale)


----------

